# SSA



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Hi all :wave:

This slingshot was custom made for BPR aka Lee ....Lee wanted a tough pocketable frame that he could that he could take away with him for a little down time fun in between the serious business of soldiering.

Its basically a cut down version of my companion with a slightly wider gap between the forks.It has a 5mm aluminium core grp spacers and British Army DPM camo micarta made from a pair of trousers and shirt that Lee has served in. It's banded with looped 1745 tubes with a supersure rockstar superpouch . The wider fork gap and the rockstar pouch are to accommodate for the fact that i reckon round ammo is probably pretty hard to come by in Afganistan so rocks will be order of the day 

I liked the concept of this shooter so much I made a slab big enough to make 3 ....one for Lee ...one will be my keeper and the other will probably end up for sale 

Ladies and Gentlemen I give you SSA......Soldiers Side Arm........











































Lee I hope you enjoy shooting it as much as I enjoyed making it 

Thanks for looking


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

WWWOOOOOOAAAAHHH!!!

That is super cool, especially being Lee's own uniform. Is the flag the badge from his uniform also, or an add-on?

Olive green spacers are a great touch and make it look like HM Issue. maybe you should send the spare to the Quartermasters Office for assessment


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty awesome concept and a pretty awesome shooter. As always, flawless execution Dan. Top notch, military grade shooter. 
BPR, be careful out there bro. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Dan, that is special!

Darren


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Super awesome!! Wow what a great combo of materials and design ????


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... super cool and awesome!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

ash said:


> WWWOOOOOOAAAAHHH!!!
> 
> That is super cool, especially being Lee's own uniform. Is the flag the badge from his uniform also, or an add-on?
> 
> Olive green spacers are a great touch and make it look like HM Issue. maybe you should send the spare to the Quartermasters Office for assessment


Thanks Ash......Yes mate the Union Jack is from the sleeve of Lees shirt ...It was pretty much the only thing Lee was adamant that i should include in the build 

Now theres an idea ....that is one contract that would be well worth having 



SmilingFury said:


> Pretty awesome concept and a pretty awesome shooter. As always, flawless execution Dan. Top notch, military grade shooter.
> BPR, be careful out there bro.
> Be well,
> SF


Thank you SF 



Mister Magpie said:


> Dan, that is special!
> 
> Darren


Thank you very much Darren !



PorkChopSling said:


> Super awesome!! Wow what a great combo of materials and design


Thanks very much Pork chop


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

So cool!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Wow... super cool and awesome!


Thank you Irfan


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

A very impressive job!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

MrTriscuit said:


> So cool!


Thanks Mr Triscuit very kind of you mate


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is a sharp lil' shooter.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely awesome, concept through execution. You rocked it Dan, and now BPR can rock while chucking rocks with it.

How many rocks would a BPR chuck, if a BPR would chuck rocks.

A BPR will chuck rocks, and a many rocks will be chucked.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats amazing! ...

That green grp... seems very symbolic for me... in that i wear a 'norwegian' during winter... not many people wear them as theyre very old school...(falklands/northern ireland) ... but they sit under your combats with the collar folded over...so you can see it...

Looks very similar to that catapult once your combats are on...










Now... i know we were talking about the OTT element too... but i just wouldnt use it for this...

I will make a few bandsets up and take them with me wherever i go... quick change...

Better than sitting in some sweatbox... fiddling with the wrap and tuck  ...

It will assume its position in my daysack...along side some ammunition and rations... ready for...

Either harmless plinking..... or taking some kenyan out whos trying to steal our kit  ...

The union jack... is superb...

The SOLDIERS SIDE ARM.

Wow.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> A very impressive job!





flipgun said:


> That is a sharp lil' shooter.


Thanks Guys 



quarterinmynose said:


> Absolutely awesome, concept through execution. You rocked it Dan, and now BPR can rock while chucking rocks with it.
> 
> How many rocks would a BPR chuck, if a BPR would chuck rocks.
> 
> A BPR will chuck rocks, and a many rocks will be chucked.


Thanks QIMN....lol so your saying some rocks are getting chucked then ! 



B.P.R said:


> Thats amazing! ...
> 
> That green grp... seems very symbolic for me... in that i wear a 'norwegian' during winter... not many people wear them as theyre very old school...(falklands/northern ireland) ... but they sit under your combats with the collar folded over...so you can see it...
> 
> ...


Chuffed you like it mate 

LOL you made me feel old now saying the norwegian shirts are old school ....they were the "in thing" for a cold guard duty in my day ! think i've still got mine somewhere...........


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow Dan u once again come thru with above and beyond superb work my friend . I don't know how u come through every time with such awesomeness. U are such an amazing craftsman. I absolutely love this shooter. Great job and thank u so much for sharing!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

dan ford said:


> LOL you made me feel old now saying the norwegian shirts are old school ....they were the "in thing" for a cold guard duty in my day ! think i've still got mine somewhere...........


Still very popular in Norway.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a nice SS! Way to go!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow Dan that is one slick little shooter! I really love your work.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent Dan, I would expect nothing less, well conceived, masterly achieved! I know he would like it.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow and this little privat note in it thats superlicius

shapo !

cheers


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome work Dan! I am waiting on my pal coming back from Afghanistan for his r n r I hope to go do some shooting with him


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

...great work as usual Dan - keep up the good work!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

You absolutely ROCK!!! Amazing concept. I love it. And incredible execution (as usual)! That is a treasure.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I enjoyed reading the story behind this really awesome slingshot. And that slingshot! Man, you belted that one over the moon, Dan. That's a cracker and a half. *Love it.*


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

A most sincere and personalized slingshot. That's just awesome! GREAT work on this one!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, Dan, that looks awesome. Love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Fantastic work fella I like that one very much looks great B)


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice story on the reason for making it and what with. Great looking slinger too.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

What an awesome story, and a very personal slingshot  So much thought put into it as well. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats awesome! Amazing work you did there.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

FishDoug said:


> Wow Dan u once again come thru with above and beyond superb work my friend . I don't know how u come through every time with such awesomeness. U are such an amazing craftsman. I absolutely love this shooter. Great job and thank u so much for sharing!


Thanks buddy very kind of you 



Can-Opener said:


> That is a nice SS! Way to go!


Thanks CO !



jld70 said:


> Wow Dan that is one slick little shooter! I really love your work.


Thank you jld 



Dr J said:


> Excellent Dan, I would expect nothing less, well conceived, masterly achieved! I know he would like it.


Thank you very much Doc ....very kind of you


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

leon13 said:


> wow and this little privat note in it thats superlicius
> 
> shapo !
> 
> cheers


Thanks Leon 



BCluxor said:


> Awesome work Dan! I am waiting on my pal coming back from Afghanistan for his r n r I hope to go do some shooting with him


Thanks Ben ....happy shooting with your pal mate 



Outback said:


> ...great work as usual Dan - keep up the good work!


Cheers Phill...i'll try mate 



Stretch said:


> You absolutely ROCK!!! Amazing concept. I love it. And incredible execution (as usual)! That is a treasure.


Thank you very much Brenden 



Dayhiker said:


> I enjoyed reading the story behind this really awesome slingshot. And that slingshot! Man, you belted that one over the moon, Dan. That's a cracker and a half. *Love it.*


Now you've made me blush Bill ! :blush: Thank you very much !



TSM said:


> A most sincere and personalized slingshot. That's just awesome! GREAT work on this one!


Thank you TSM !



mr. green said:


> WOW, Dan, that looks awesome. Love it. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks very much Mr Green !



phil said:


> Fantastic work fella I like that one very much looks great B)


Cheers Phil very kind of you mate !



reset said:


> Nice story on the reason for making it and what with. Great looking slinger too.


Thank you reset !



Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> What an awesome story, and a very personal slingshot  So much thought put into it as well. GREAT JOB!!


Thanks Mrs Clever ....personal slingshots are what i like doing the most 



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Thats awesome! Amazing work you did there.


Thank you very much SS


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Onward Britannia, that looks cool as heck. A little national pride eh? Nice piece of work sir.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

tnflipper52 said:


> Onward Britannia, that looks cool as heck. A little national pride eh? Nice piece of work sir.


Thank you very much tn  Can't beat a little national pride !!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Bump for this...

Recieved it today... and boy! Is it quality.

What more can a squaddie ask for!...

Its heavy as heck.... "heavy is good....if it fails, you can always hit them with it" ....

Its nothing short of a work of art.... but its going to get used...and used well for sure!:...

It will soon be battle scarred and looking like its been taped to the fins of a mortar round! ...

Dan also sent a black/red scarf made by his wife...for my son...

DENNIS THE MENACE....the likeness with my son ...is uncanny... hence my avatar...

Thankyou very much!


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

That is an awesome build! Great job Dan, that sling will have incredible sentimental value to you and to your son once its passed down. That's one of the coolest ones I've seen based on the connection to the materials alone.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is great and Lee thank you for your service!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

2 months on... and this shooter has been faultless....

Its been dropped... flung about and literally covered in cow muck...

I carry it every day...shoot it every day... and admire it every day...

Check here for a video review...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30066-videosoldiers-side-arm-by-dan-ford/

And here for a couple of success pictures...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29985-beanshot-catty-kills/

Theres been LOADS of game taken with this pot filling catapult...

Thankyou so much dan... my friend  ..


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice, Dan!!!! LBH2


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This came out awesome!


----------

